# Admin Code for TDAP for Medicare



## jbittner261 (Feb 19, 2014)

Looking for coding for immunization admin for TDAP for Medicare.  AT Modifier on 90715 but can't get 90471 admin fee reimbursed?  Any ideas?

Thanks so much!


----------



## erjones147 (Feb 19, 2014)

Medicare doesn't pay for TDAP, to the best of my knowledge - only flu, Hep B, and pneumococcal


----------



## jbittner261 (Feb 21, 2014)

*Tdap*

Medicare will reimburse for TDAP with AT modifier and must have accident/injury/exposure as well.  We have been reimbursed for the TDAP, just not the 90471 adm fee.  Thanks


----------



## erjones147 (Feb 21, 2014)

Ahh, good to know about the AT for TDAP. Thanks for the tip


----------



## connieray604@gmail.com (Sep 22, 2017)

if its just like Medicaid, through state they will not pay for administration code, only the shot


----------

